
Stephen Fry: Do we give AI fire? [video] - AlanTuring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdmXFXp6yU&list=PLrAXtmErZgOeTplq3WVIwlGn8dC9lbjy3
======
daly
Stephen Fry is such a joy to listen to. I've watched the documentary that
details his struggles with illness and yet it only seems to make him more
interesting.

Stephen is in the ever-so-small group of truly intelligent and entertaining
people, like John Cleese, or Robin Williams. The world needs more like him.

Imagine having coffee once a week with him. It would be a profound pleasure.
Somebody, somewhere, probably does and I envy them his company.

